# Charlotte Herf 1-14-2008



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Once again, Cigar Live BOTL's in the Charlotte area got together for our weekly herf at Charlie's. This week, we had a couple of new faces join us!

Picture 1: Mike (cybervee) and Chris (Ceedee). I have no idea why Chris looks like someone just told him Arturo Fuente won't be making any more Anejo's.
Picture 2: Tom (Matrioux) and Marc (Griff)

Not pictured: Larry - busy helping the paying customers, Cody (Mongo) - just started back to school and letting his herf duties slide, Mike (GotaCohiba) - heading to Arganese to see how many cigars it takes to put you into a coma, and of course me - someone had to take the pictures and keep the San Cristobal going.

The Member-Guest Appreciation Night is this Friday at Charlie's. I know a few of us are planning to go. Should be another great night!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like another good time. Man Ceedee you look like a friend of mine I grew up with, y'all could be brothers!


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Next week, I'm gonna sit in a different chair! That Ashton VSG was awesome!


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Webmeister,

How about posting some of those pics in the Charlie's Place Social Group? We need to keep it up to date. I PM'd Stogie about members being updated when something is posted.

Thanks!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time!!


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

GriFF said:


> Next week, I'm gonna sit in a different chair! That Ashton VSG was awesome!


Why mess with tradition?

It was fun!

'cause of how cold it is, it may be Friday's herf before I get to smoke another cigar.


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I just finished a little ISOM gifted to me by GotaCohiba. Fortunately, the little cigar burned beautifully. I took a couple of puffs ... went indoors ... came back out and it was still burning perfectly. One break indoors lasted about 4-5 minutes (had a phone call). I came back out fully expecting to have to relight the cigar and it was still burning strong!

It's going to be a bad day tomorrow, however ... . If I have a chance, I may head out to Charlie's early afternoon and smoke one.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> Once again, Cigar Live BOTL's in the Charlotte area got together for our weekly herf at Charlie's. This week, we had a couple of new faces join us!
> 
> Picture 1: Mike (cybervee) and Chris (Ceedee). I have no idea why Chris looks like someone just told him Arturo Fuente won't be making any more Anejo's.
> Picture 2: Tom (Matrioux) and Marc (Griff)
> ...


Ha! Looks like I missed this thread when I had to do a bit of traveling. Well, Mike you said "look surprised" to me when you snapped the pic, so I did. Don't I look SURPRISSSSSSED?  Anywho, the Fuentes already told me that the Añejos are coming back, so na, na!

Had a great time with the boys once again. Charlie's is really the best place to wind down and relax with a fine cigar and some great company. Gotta love it! 

CD


----------

